# Population Genetics > Paleogenetics > Paleolithic & Mesolithic >  AMAZING depictions humans in Europe from 15,000-42,000ybp

## Fire Haired

e





26,000-28,000 year old mammoth ivory carving of human face in Romania


31,155 year old carving of a bald human face in Czech republic in the same cave bones also dating as 31,155 years old two had specifcalley european mtDNA U5 and one had U8a


26,000 year old mammouth carving of human face Europe

15,000 year old La Marche Magdalnien Cave carvings western France




15,000 year old carving on some type of animal bone it did not say what type it is from magdolinen western France


The reason why all of these are in Europe is because the first people to look for pre historic human remains where from Europe and the first place they looked was europe and then they found stuff and where not satisfied and kept looking for more there are also 45,000 year old human remains in England, Italy, and Romania this means Europe was pretty much completly settled over 45,000 years ago and teh first human to come to Europe came 55,000-60,000 years ago alot earlier than what i have heard which is at most 40,000ybp and since mtDNA U5 which was found in two 31,155 year old remains in czech republic originated in Europe and is estimated as 50,000-60,000 years old 

I also have noticed that all the cave art in EUrope from 40,000-10,000ybp is basically the same all they show are big animals living daily life or fighting, humans hunting with spears and bow and arrows, and when they show people it is uslley naked women and the art seems similar i dont know if this means it was a culture that some how was able to survive for 30,000 years or if it is just random all of them paint the same thing also they made tons of statues of naked women called venu's some are even 35,000 years old and people in europe did not stop till about 10,000ybp we have 100's of these statues it seems that is was the same type of culture that made them it does seem random over 30,000 years people in Europe made basically the same type of art but maybe it is i think the art also shows the society of all these different people from 40,000-10,000ybp was patriarchal aka the men where the leaders because why are there so many statues of women that are obliviously a type of pornography why are all the animals the big strong ones like mammouths, bison, lions, bears and wolfes they even made painting of naked women it was obviously done by men also when the painting are not some type of pornography the gender is almost always male like when they are hunting i think men where the main painters and with many of the caves with paintings they where not just bathroom art it was obviously a big part of a tribes society they cared about it alot that is why the paintings are so realistic they learned how to make good art they probably had some type of sacfrices and religious things at those caves so it was the leaders of the tribes that controlled what paintings where made 

but some of the painting like in La Mrache western france from 15,000ybp where just like bathroom art and some of them where scratched out one of them that was scratched out was with red ink and it was a angry lion showing his teeth as if someone was trying to make a point stop making these carvings or i will kill u or hurt u in another way it is hard to tell why someone would hate this carving maybe it was something personal u cant see in the carving

lamarche2.jpg

----------


## Noman

> e
> 15,000 year old carving on some type of animal bone it did not say what type it is from magdolinen western France
> 
> The reason why all of these are in Europe is because the first people to look for pre historic human remains where from Europe and the first place they looked was europe and then they found stuff and where not satisfied and kept looking for more there are also 45,000 year old human remains in England, Italy, and Romania


Nope!

If you look at the oldest art it all comes from the same little area around SW france, and the ages radiate out from there, as well as the quality, and you only get the first cave art in africa at about 6500 bc., you can see that right on wikipedia. Now I can guarantee at this point there's been a lot more investigation of anything remotely cavelike done in africa than in europe. Especially since there's just not nearly as many caves.




> this means Europe was pretty much completly settled over 45,000 years ago and teh first human to come to Europe came 55,000-60,000 years ago alot earlier than what i have heard which is at most 40,000ybp and since mtDNA U5 which was found in two 31,155 year old remains in czech republic originated in Europe and is estimated as 50,000-60,000 years old


Again, nope. We know that la scaux is neanderthal work, and there's even older cave art in iberia about 55k years old. First "cro magnon" to show up in europe is in woman's cave in central europe and by the skull is clearly part neanderthal hybrid.

If the art came from "moderns" then it would radiate the other way. If out of africa were true, it would have an epicenter in africa.

----------


## blueridge

I'm not disagreeing with you or agreeing with you, nor am I agreeing with Fire Haired but:

"you can see that right on wikipedia."

Is a sentence that should bever be used as proof of anything.

----------

